# Disney Mansion behind the scenes



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A cool video showing behind the scenes of the Disney Mansion. Dig the cam-system used! Who said we need to be hi-tek?

Also, at the end, dig Donny Osmond and his brothers!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats pretty cool.. gotta love the hairdoos


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...and that tongue-in-cheek narration, too!

This is the kind of stuff that had us totally enthralled as kids ('how did they DO that?!?"), and, dated though it may be, is still fun to watch. And who wouldn't love to grow up to be an Imagineer?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great vid, thanks for posting.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting that one! I was glad to see at the end that I was right in thinking that I was listening to the young Kurt Russell all through that thing. He was and is still one of my favorite actors, right from those young days when all he did was Disney stuff, and he is still just as cute as ever! Can't really say the same for Donny Osmond though, LOL.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice. Not many secrets given away there, but some good behind the scenes shots.
Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

None of the characters are animated that way anymore. They ditched cams for digital control a long time ago. Interesting though, despite the cheesy script.

Well, I just HAD to post part two...the cheesy script continues!! Isn't this just "wild"?


----------

